# Jet drive conversion cost, Mercury 50hp



## bronco (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello guys

First time posting here. I'm looking to try and figure out what the cost is to convert my 1988 Mercury 50hp 2 stroke to a Jet Drive. 

I live 2 miles from the lower Sacramento River "in Chico" and am trying to set up my 1988 Bass Tracker pro 17 to run the river. It has some pretty shallow spots and a Jet seems like the way to go. 

Im new to boating and could really use some hard earned wisdom from you all. 

Thanks


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 4, 2013)

For your motor the conversion for the 15" shaft is the "E50"and the 20" shaft is the "E50L",Either will run about $1600.00. Youll also have to figure out if you need a jack plate etc to get the correct height of the jet. Also remember with a 50 hp the conversion will bring it down to a 35 hp at the pump.

Theres a jet section here at tinboats where you may get more responses:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=48

or contact outboardjets.com directly.


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 5, 2013)

Just to give you an idea of speed/power, I have a '94 Johnson 50/35 jet on my Tracker 1648. With just me in the boat and no gear I get 26+mph and it hops right up on plane. With another person and light gear I still get 25+mph and the same quick planning. Add a full load of decoys and hunting gear with 2 guys and it takes slightly longer to get on plane and a bit more of the hull is in the water while on plane. But it still runs the shallows fine and doesn't seem to loose much top end speed. Haven't gps'd it fully loaded like that though. Below is a breakdown of whats on board to give you an idea of weight compared to your boat.

-Tracker Sportsman 1648 - Aprox. 275lbs. empty hull
- 2 Group 27 batteries
- Approx. 150lbs of aluminum mods
- Old Tracker Pro Series 41 bow mount trolling motor
- Hunting gear and decoys probably close to 200lbs.
- Me 255lbs.
- Passenger 200lbs.+
- 6 gallon fuel tank

I'd say when out hunting with 2 guys and a full load of equipment, I'm close to my weight limit. Going to try it with a third guy here soon. So I'll know soon enough how my weight situation is.


----------

